# Zion National Park or Hyde Memorial



## SaintKP (Mar 20, 2018)

Has anyone here backpacked through them in late November? Looking to go to either Zion or Hyde (to get to Lake Peak if Hyde) this year and if I can't get to it this year probably in April next year.

Was wondering if anyone had some input to share or overall backpacking tips for a newbie. I've already read through Anyone ever tru-hiked the Appalachian Trail? and gained some invaluable info.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 20, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> Has anyone here backpacked through them in late November? Looking to go to either Zion or Hyde (to get to Lake Peak if Hyde) this year and if I can't get to it this year probably in April next year.
> 
> Was wondering if anyone had some input to share or overall backpacking tips for a newbie. I've already read through Anyone ever tru-hiked the Appalachian Trail? and gained some invaluable info.


I highly recommend reading thru some of the threads in the rucking area.

All rucking, all the time...

They may look ghay, but fitted walking poles make a huge difference.  I typically do a week long hiking vacation every year, absolutely love that time alone.


----------



## SaintKP (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks for the link, I still go to it every now and then for the info it holds, it sounds dumb but it actually convinced me a while back to pick up a nice hair of boots more specifically  Lowa Camino GTX, I've been almost inseparable since. 



Ooh-Rah said:


> They may look ghay, but fitted walking poles make a huge difference. I typically do a week long hiking vacation every year, absolutely love that time along.



I know what you mean, generally speaking I value my freedom and space and I've always dreamed of doing something like this. Plus I think I need to get away and clear my head for a while. 

I've been looking at walking poles and they definitely rank extremely high on the ghay meter, but if they make a difference I'll commit to it. Especially if I'm going 12k up for the first time.


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 20, 2018)

The choice is clear.






After hiking it, get laid to the sounds of techno.


----------



## SaintKP (Mar 20, 2018)

Dammit.... @Frank S.....

Zion it is.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Mar 21, 2018)

Zion is awesome. Solid choice.


----------



## AWP (Mar 21, 2018)

I've spent many an hour in Zion. Great place, nasty wildlife, sketchy locals. I'd do it again.


----------



## SaintKP (Mar 21, 2018)

That's awesome to hear @ShadowSpear and @AWP. 

I'm seeing about getting two weeks all together, and from what I've researched if I want to experience the full park 7-10 days is a good amount of time. Did you guys get backcountry permits when you went through or know from others about how difficult it was?


----------



## AWP (Mar 21, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> That's awesome to hear @ShadowSpear and @AWP.
> 
> I'm seeing about getting two weeks all together, and from what I've researched if I want to experience the full park 7-10 days is a good amount of time. Did you guys get backcountry permits when you went through or know from others about how difficult it was?



All of my permits were handled by the Happy Trails Trading Company. I think a guy named Jed took care of everything, but it has been a few years.


----------



## SaintKP (Mar 21, 2018)

AWP said:


> All of my permits were handled by the Happy Trails Trading Company. I think a guy named Jed took care of everything, but it has been a few years.




You know those moments where it takes a second to realize that you've been a moron? Yeah.

I'll say hi to Joshua Graham for you when I go.


----------



## AWP (Mar 21, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> You know those moments where it takes a second to realize that you've been a moron? Yeah.
> 
> I'll say hi to Joshua Graham for you when I go.



I couldn't help myself. You dangled the best, juciest bait in front of me....


----------



## SaintKP (Mar 21, 2018)

AWP said:


> I couldn't help myself. You dangled the best, juciest bait in front of me....



You're fine man I started cracking up when I realized, I'll have to go and kill some whine ass park rangers and wannabe romans tonight.


----------



## DC (Mar 21, 2018)

Campgrounds and Camping Reservations - ReserveAmerica


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 21, 2018)

Observation: That little hiker dude looks just like @AWP 

We now return you to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------

